# Who can say NO?????



## Torty Mom (Nov 20, 2010)

So, Bad, bad girl Mary Anne went to a Tortoise meeting last night.....and.......yep.....you guessed it.......I came home with another new member of my family! Triplets!!! OMGosh they are so cute!!! My little son, said it was my husband's fault because he wasn't home to say no!! LOL!!! 

2 of the 3 have some shell issues, they are right around a month old, the 2 on each end have a huge crease on the plastron, and the little dude on top has a crease and a chunky bump, you can kinda see it in the picture. Let me know if anyone wants to see the plastrons, I am hoping it will go away as they grow. 

So I have one question! How long should I quarantine them?


----------



## Angi (Nov 20, 2010)

My Shelby looked like her shell had been pinched when I got her. She was about two months old. She is fine now. Your babies are so cute. I would have taken them home too


----------



## Kristina (Nov 20, 2010)

Cute babies!

The creases are caused by how they are oriented in the egg. Baby tortoises are sideways, rather than the long way like you would expect. Keep them well hydrated and they will straighten out more as they age. It is normal for really young babies to have some creases in them


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 20, 2010)

Super cute i guess that means you are going to have to edit your sig


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks!!! Angie, Katerina and Kristina!!

Kristina, thanks for the info, the crease is really deep on the sides, I think they are younger than a month, one looks as though it's yolk sac just came off. What do you think? The one on the left is really tiny and has a lot of green coloring to his shell. I keep them HOT, HUMID, HYDRATED 

How long should I quarantine them from Penny? 

Signature has been updated! LOL!!!


----------



## armandoarturo (Nov 20, 2010)

totally...
I have a 2 month hatchling that its still unfolding...
The carapace has some marks as if it was pinched by something, but its just normal...
they will completly unfold in couple of weeks, or months...
Your are doing fine with the hot, humid and hydrated  ... how big its penny?
If penny Its big, I would keep them separated at least for 1 year, until their carapace hardener...
also.... DTs are starting hibernation now... 
are you going to let them hibernate? ....


oh! and by the way... Beauutiful babies!! you should be a proud torty mom 
Im glad you husband wasn't home haha


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Armandoarturo! Penny is tiny just like them. She is a month older than the new babies. Daisy Lou is my big one, and she is way to big to be around any babies. 

No, I am not hibernating any of them. Except Rusty, he has been asleep for 2 weeks already. 

They are eating well, and the poopies I have seen so far look just like Pennies! Yea!

So, any ideas how long to keep them quarantined?


----------



## coreyc (Nov 20, 2010)

very nice there like lays chips you cant just have one so cute


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks coreyc, I am a chip girl!!! Who needs chocolate when you can have chips!!


----------



## Kristina (Nov 20, 2010)

Is Penny captive bred as well? I am assuming she is.

With captive bred babies, if you have an idea of where they came from and how they were taken care of - you can be a little less cautious. I would say 2 months, and then you should be fine.

Just a bit of info - the yolk sack does not come off, it goes in  It gets absorbed into their bellies and they feed off it for quite some time after hatching. 

The two on the right look like they have grown a bit since hatching. The littlest one doesn't show much if any new growth. They are pretty young, I would say the two bigger ones are around a month but the little one might be younger. He could be from the same clutch, just a late bloomer


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Kristina!! See learn something new everyday! Your the best, Thanks! I know they absorb it, and live off of it for a bit, but I didn't know it went in. Where the yolk sack was, maybe there is something left, like a chunk? Maybe it just has a bumpy belly button!! I'll take a picture, would you mind looking at it? 

I was hoping to not have to buy another MVB. 

Picture coming of belly button! Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## Kristina (Nov 20, 2010)

Sure, I don't have a lot of experience with babies, but there are enough breeders on here that someone can tell you for sure what is going on


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 20, 2010)

Here it is, baby belly button! I am just curious, I don't feel anything is wrong with it, just thinking it is younger than what I was told. 

Any ideas why the one on the left is kinda greener? Again, just curious. 

Thanks so much for your help! I really apprecite it!


----------



## armandoarturo (Nov 20, 2010)

lovely picture!
Theres nothing wrong with it, I would say its like 2, or 3 weeks old...
The green color its normal, some of them are born that way and it just goes away.
Mine its 1 month and half and still has some greenish areas around head


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 20, 2010)

armandoarturo said:


> lovely picture!
> Theres nothing wrong with it, I would say its like 2, or 3 weeks old...
> The green color its normal, some of them are born that way and it just goes away.
> Mine its 1 month and half and still has some greenish areas around head



Thanks armandoarturo!!!

So, after a little more inspection of little Mr. belly button, it seems his left eye does not open. 

I'm trying to take a picture, but it's not working. I'm sad for the little guy!! 

I was just soaking him in Maggie's magic potion, that's when I noticed his little eye. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 20, 2010)

Did it open after he soaked for a while? If it didn't open I'd get some Terramycin eye ointment and put it against his eyeball 3 times a day. If it still doesn't open, he's got an eye that doesn't open...they are not all perfect...but they are still sweet keepers missing eyes or not

His plastron looks normal to me. As he grows it will smooth out and because of the way it is now there will probably be a scar but nothing that will hurt him...
I bet he had a bigger than normal egg sac...


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 20, 2010)

Perfect Maggie, and thanks!!! I am using that cream on Daisy Lou! The right eye is open but the left eye is just a crack, no change after soaking. This was the first time I am sure they were soaked.

Could his eye be like that because he is newly hatched, are their eyes kind squinty at first? 

The other 2 are still sleeping I will check them when they wake up.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 21, 2010)

Torty Mom said:


> Perfect Maggie, and thanks!!! I am using that cream on Daisy Lou! The right eye is open but the left eye is just a crack, no change after soaking. This was the first time I am sure they were soaked.
> 
> Could his eye be like that because he is newly hatched, are their eyes kind squinty at first?
> 
> The other 2 are still sleeping I will check them when they wake up.



No, I don't think his eye has anything to do with being newly hatched. I think it was damaged somehow or has something in it and you need to treat it with the Terramycin and see what happens. Put it on his eyeball, not just over his eyelid, but use the tip and put it under the eyelid then squeeze the ointment right onto the eyeball...that's what I personally would do...


----------

